# Christmas Present



## shadetree_1 (Dec 30, 2012)

I have a friend in the service of our country who is stationed in Korea and has bought blanks from me for years, well the stinker told me he had cut one of my blanks for a pen and it had a big hole in it so he was sending it back to me, the scoundrel sent this instead, a very pleasent surprise I must say!

This is Desert ironwood


----------



## Kevin (Dec 30, 2012)

That's beautiful! I love it when customers do that. It's like they think you're special or something and want to show it. 

Really nice Joe - I love me some DIW.


----------



## shadetree_1 (Dec 30, 2012)

Kevin said:


> That's beautiful! I love it when customers do that. It's like they think you're special or something and want to show it.
> 
> Really nice Joe - I love me some DIW.



You are right Kevin, it does the little heart good when a customer does something like that and it is greatly appreciated.


----------



## DKMD (Dec 30, 2012)

That's beautiful! BTW, it does have a big hole in it... Right down the middle where the refill goes!


----------



## shadetree_1 (Dec 30, 2012)

Kevin said:


> That's beautiful! I love it when customers do that. It's like they think you're special or something and want to show it.
> 
> Really nice Joe - I love me some DIW.



Kevin,

I am waiting to see what you do with the DIW Pepper mill blank I sent you. I know you will do it justice, I just can't wait to see it.


----------

